# dexterity test



## jambo (Mar 31, 2010)

Came across this.

USAF dexterity test

I can't seem to get past 13.3 seconds. My wife tried and after a few attempts got up to 15.6 secs. Whats your record?


----------



## matt01 (Mar 31, 2010)

Time wasters are so much fun: 12.909 seconds


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Mar 31, 2010)

13.099


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 31, 2010)

15.792 -after about 5 tries.


----------



## jambo (Mar 31, 2010)

It has gradually crept up to 16.609. It least I've passed the wife .


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 31, 2010)

21.903 is my highest. Awesome.


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2010)

2 ish, 16.038, 23.904 on my first 3 tries but I'm bored now.


----------



## baron (Mar 31, 2010)

This is neat love time wasting. The first 16 seconds are easily reached my best was28.484.


----------



## JOwen (Apr 1, 2010)

18.991


----------



## Andres (Apr 1, 2010)

16.901 anyone who claims higher is most likely fibbing.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 1, 2010)

Andres said:


> 16.901 anyone who claims higher is most likely fibbing.


 
Haha, I find it pretty easy to get to 19 seconds, especially when you have a simple but solid strategy.


----------



## Andres (Apr 1, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > 16.901 anyone who claims higher is most likely fibbing.
> ...


 
Andrew, I've always thought you to be a bit of a simpleton! Oh!


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 1, 2010)

Perhaps . . . just don't say I'm fibbin'!


----------



## jambo (Apr 1, 2010)

Managed, eventually, to reach 18.347. My 17 year old son tried the same game on his ipod and managed 36.36. Thats young folk for you.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 1, 2010)

3.8 .........I could never win at Pac Man or Dig Dug either


----------

